# Cast iron waffle maker



## cindi (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone using one for their stove? I have a specific question, although if you want to share your waffle iron experiences, happy or unhappy, I'd love to hear those too! My question is about the ring stand that comes with some of the older cast iron models. I'm given to understand that the height of these ring stands depends on whether you are using a woodburning or more modern stove, with the deeper rings being used for wood burning. We just installed our wood cookstove, but there are no lids/wells on the cooking surface of the stove. The surface is entirely flat - it's a side-loading stove. Would a deeper ring still be called for, or would a shallower one be better? No experience here, so any advice will be very welcome!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've never used my waffle iron on a wood burning stove just my electric. I use the ring that came with my Griswold.
IF I were using it on a wood cookstove I would have both types of rings cuz today the stove just may be hotter than yesterday.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I got my cast iron waffle iron after we no longer had a wood stove. I did cook on my wood stove though. I'd say it really depends on how hot the stove is when you plan to make the waffles. If it's low then I'd take both sides of the waffle iron apart and put them directly on the stove to heat up. If the stove is blazing then use the stand. 

I have a Griswold also and the one I bought came with the taller stand. I've used it on both gas and electric coil stoves. I think it works better on gas though, because I can control the flame. Now I have a glass top stove and I can't use the waffle iron on it because I'm afraid to run the burner without anything on it directly and the waffle iron can't sit flat.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you sit a griddle on the stove and then put the waffle iron on that? Would take more heat to work though.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife and I acquired a cast iron waffle maker about a year ago, but I only tried it recently. Our wood stove is not really set up to cook on, although we do keep water on it for added humidity and, on occasion, to make hot water available for tea and the like. I couldn't get the waffle maker hot enough on top of the wood stove, so I tried it on our gas range. The biggest challenge, in my opinion, is maintaining a consistent temperature on both sides.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

My oldest daughter and her husband gave me one for Christmas. It came from Lehmans and is made in China. I hate the hinge so I am looking for an old Griswold.

Anyway, what I have found is, it cooks better and I get a better release if it is hot, I mean to the point you hear a slight sizzle when you pour the batter in. It will almost be brown enough without flipping it.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have another question about cast iron waffle irons. They interest me, except that those I've seen seem to produce only very flat, crispy waffles. Is that true for all cast iron waffle makers or do some produce the thicker ones?

By the way: Welcome to the forum cindi. We're glad to have you - and congratulations on that wood cookstove!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I make lovely Belgian Wafflers my family & freinds love them . sorry ladies & Gents but I married. 









Belgian Wafflers with fresh *Chantilly cream* tropical fruit with home made strawberry sauce & Chocolate Marsarla sauce


or just Belgian Wafflers with home made strawberry sauce & home made Vanilla Icecream


----------



## CrackPotBobs (Feb 11, 2016)

I see the post is a bit old but not sure if anyone got the answers they were looking for.

The low base irons were used on cook wood stoves. the eye on the stove would be removed and the iron could flip without the handles being lift to clear the flip.

With the new gas and electric ranges invented the high base models were created to allow a flip without the paddles hitting.

Waffle iron need to be really hot to prevent slow cooking which causes slight sticking.


----------

